# Forum Other Languages Slavic languages Polish  jak sie macie?

## Amber

Dzien dobry,
Mieszkalam w Polsce lat temu i tam uczylam sie polski jezik.  Chialabym uczy sie wiecej ale tutaj nie ma kursy w polski jezyk.  
Jestem 30 lat i w tej chwili, mieszkam w USA (w Marylandie).  
Dzieki!
Amber

----------


## Wowik

Amber! Witam na MasterRussian!

----------


## Amber

> Witam na MasterRussian!

  Dziekuje  ::  Czy moge tutaj napisac "ty"albo "wy"?  To jest trudny dla Amerikanow i Kanadjakow

----------


## Wowik

> Czy moge tutaj napisac "ty"albo "wy"?  To jest trudny dla Amerikanow i Kanadjakow

 I think "ty" is convenient in Internet communications.

----------


## Amber

Ya tez ale i w stanach kiedy spotykam sie z Polakami, oni tez mowie tylko "ty."   
Skad jestes?

----------


## Wowik

> Skad jestes?

 Zobacz "Location:" pod moim avatar

----------


## kamka

> Dzien dobry,
> Mieszkalam w Polsce kilka? lat temu i tam uczylam sie polskiego jezyka.  Chcialabym uczyć (better: nauczyć) sie wiecej, ale tutaj nie ma kursu  _ polskiego jezyka.   Mam 30 lat i w tej chwili, mieszkam w USA (w Marylandzie).

 [quote]Czy moge tutaj napisac "ty"albo "wy"? To jest trudne dla Amer[color=red]ykan

----------


## Wowik

> pod moim avatarem

 Хотел поправить, но не успел  ::

----------


## kamka

> Originally Posted by kamka     
> 			
> 				pod moim avatarem
> 			
> 		     Хотел поправить, но не успел

 мне так казалоь, что это просто "typo"  :P 
на следующий раз буду медленее поправять, обещаю!   ::

----------


## Amber

> Jak długo mieszkałaś w Polsce? Widze, że nieźle radzisz sobie z językiem Very Happy Gdybyś miała jakieś pytania, ja chętnie na nie odpowiem Smile

 Mieszkalam w Polsce za jeden lat.  Bylam w Karpaczu ale tez w Poznaniu i w Krakowie (moje ulubione miasto).  Bardzo lubie ten kraj ale polski jezyk jest najtrudniesze.  Dziekuja za pomoc ::    

> By the way, we don't really use the "wy" in the contex of being polite anymore - only meaning plural "you". This way of addressing people was quite common back in the 'communistic' times (I guess we just borrowed it from the Russians), nowadays it may be heard only in a jokes, but still not very often. The correct form to address older people, or strangers is "pan/pani". Smile

 When I was in Poland, I noticed a slight distinction.  I would try to remember to us "wy" and most people would ask me to switch to "ty" but then others (mostly older people) seemed to prefer the formal.

----------


## kamka

> Mieszkalam w Polsce  (przez) rok.  Bylam w Karpaczu ale tez w Poznaniu i w Krakowie (moje ulubione miasto).  Bardzo lubie ten kraj, ale polski jezyk jest najtrudnieszy.  Dziekuję za pomoc

 Też uwielbiam Krak

----------


## Amber

> When I was in Poland, I noticed a slight distinction.  I would try to remember to us "wy" and most people would ask me to switch to "ty" but then others (mostly older people) seemed to prefer the formal.
> That's weird they wanted you to address them "wy".

 
Sorry, I was sort of spaced out yesterday (ever have one of those days?) and you're right, I used "pan" and "pani" quite often and not so much "wy."  This took some getting used to but it was the other additional vocabulary that always got me... 
Na prszyklad,jeden razem gotowalam w kuchni i potrzebowalam czekoladzia.  Kiedy pojechalam do sklepu, ja nie moglam pomietac slowo po polsku (dark).  Chcialam mowic "goszka' ale powiedzialam "Czy pani ma najgorsza czekolada?"  Ona smiala sie i podala mi najtansza czekolada.  A potem, w domu ja zrozumialam co zrobilam.    
With regard to "wy" I think I was confused because I've also studied Russian for several years and they still use the formal as far as I know.

----------


## kamka

> Sorry, I was sort of spaced out yesterday (ever have one of those days?) and you're right, I used "pan" and "pani" quite often and not so much "wy."  This took some getting used to but it was the other additional vocabulary that always got me...

 aye, it's ok. Actually, it was probably just as hard for me to get used to the fact there was no form like "pan/pani" in English, and I was supposed to address older people "you" (or is it "by you" )  ::  It just felt so weird, I always had this fear I was going to be acussed of being rude  ::    

> Na przyklad,jednym razem (better: pewnego razu, raz) gotowalam w kuchni i potrzebowalam czekolady.  Kiedy pojechalam do sklepu, ja nie moglam przypomnieć sobie slowa po polsku (dark).  Chcialam powiedzieć "gorzka' ale powiedzialam "Czy pani ma najgorsza czekoladę?"  Ona zasmiala sie i podala mi najtanszą czekoladę.  A potem, w domu ja zrozumialam co zrobilam.

 świetna ta historia z czekoladą, bardzo się ubawiłam  ::  Poprawiłas mi humor  ::

----------


## Amber

> aye, it's ok. Actually, it was probably just as hard for me to get used to the fact there was no form like "pan/pani" in English, and I was supposed to address older people "you" (or is it "by you" )  It just felt so weird, I always had this fear I was going to be acussed of being rude

 I sometimes feel the same way but one can alleviate the awkwardness by using "sir" or "ma'am" (ie., "How are you today, sir?" or "Ma'am, can I borrow your pen?")  Also some people don't even like to be addressed this way. 
 In fact, I often hear older men who've been addressed as "sir" respond jokingly with "Don't call me "sir," I work for a living!"  and sometimes ladies will say "Don't call me ma'am, it makes me feel old." I doubt that any of these people are seriously offended but maybe they don't like (or aren't used to) the formality of it.  
Personally, I don't like being called ma'am but I'm also not at that age where people necessarily feel like they need to use it.

----------


## kamka

> I sometimes feel the same way but one can alleviate the awkwardness by using "sir" or "ma'am" (ie., "How are you today, sir?" or "Ma'am, can I borrow your pen?")  Also some people don't even like to be addressed this way. 
>  In fact, I often hear older men who've been addressed as "sir" respond jokingly with "Don't call me "sir," I work for a living!"  and sometimes ladies will say "Don't call me ma'am, it makes me feel old." I doubt that any of these people are seriously offended but maybe they don't like (or aren't used to) the formality of it.  
> Personally, I don't like being called ma'am but I'm also not at that age where people necessarily feel like they need to use it.

 I guess hear it's the other way round, people use it way too often. They even call me "pani" and I'm just turning 21 this year. It's weird, sometimes seems as if they're trying to create this artificial distance. 
And I can understand where the ladies who don't want to be called "ma'am" come from; it even makes me feel old at times, not to mention uncomfortable  ::

----------


## Amber

Yes, artificial distance is a good term for it.  I always got the impression that Polish people were comfortable with it, but I would always ask people not to call me "pani" as well.  Do you think that most of the younger generation feels like you do?

----------


## kamka

I guess most of the young people don't like being called "pan/pani", then again we can't really imagine not speaking to someone older than us like that. I know I can't!  ::  At least, not at first. It would just seem rude.
Of course, if they asked me to be on first name terms with them, I would, but I don't think I would dare to do that without their request.
I guess a lot would also depend on the situation, say if it was a friend of my friend, then I wouldn't probably bother to call him "pan", but if it was a total stranger - then it's a whole different story. 
I guess this tradition is just too deeply rooted in Polish culture. We've been taught since we were little that we should never, ever use the "ty" form" with older people, and it's hard to just drop it now.

----------


## Remyisme

> I guess this tradition is just too deeply rooted in Polish culture. We've been taught since we were little that we should never, ever use the "ty" form" with older people, and it's hard to just drop it now.

 the same as in Russian.

----------

